# Upgrading a SuperSix Apex



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

I know everyone says to do wheels first but why not cranks? From what I hear the difference you feels in wheels is mostly a placebo effect. I can save almost as much weight with new cranks and should benefit from the added stiffness, especially since i am still a Clyde. I'll do wheels eventually( when I can get myself down under 185). Thoughts?


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yuo can get a good set of 24f/28r wheels off of boyds website, 23mm wide for $570 for weights up to 240lbs and weigh 1502gr that i just saw on their website that will work better than any crank upgrade to can make. Less rolling mass equals you go faster. If you are looking to swap cranks why not look into sram rival where you can replace the whole group for approx $1000, that will save weight and are stronger. Just an an opinion from a fellow clyde


----------



## tone22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Or keep the apex and get a sram force crankset. Thats approx 150 grams right there.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I started with a '11 Synapse 6 with Apex group however the brakes were Tektro which were really poor and an Apex crankset but Truvativ BB. I was having some problems with my crank loosening and I was really starting to put on miles but I first started to look for wheels as I have a lot of hills and climbing in upper NY and replaced the Shimano RS10 with pre owned Shimano WH7850 for $550 ($1300 list) which were 515 gms lighter and a change in tires and tubes cut another bit. Next was hitting up ebay for Sram Force derailleurs and brakes (could not justify Red) and bought the Force crankset and GXP BB from my LBS who installed everything for free (good customer). I did not change the shifters. Finally the seat (prologo was awful) with a Fizik Antares (pre-owned).
My reaction to all was the biggest effect I felt was with the wheels. Just strong light wheels with the Dura Ace hubs. The crank is definitely stiffer and lighter as the GXP BB vs the Turvativ alone felt like a pound difference although I know it isn't.
If I started all over again and had a dollar limit I would just go for the wheels. IMO, biggest bang for the buck.


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. For the most part i have been very happy with the group. Really just trying to upgrade what will really make a difference. Shifters seem to be good enough, May get a Red Yaw at some point but i am not going to change everything just to chase a few grams.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I swapped my Apex for the 2012 Force bb30 and I can tell you it made quite a difference.


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

Looked at those. Just looked up what the weight is on my FSA Omega and according to the website it clocks in at a svelte 925 grams. I weighed them once on my wifes cooking scale and i remember it being over 1000 and thinking there is no way that could be right. Guess it was!. Nothing like being able to loose a full pound just by swapping cranks! i have to say i really like the way the new Cannondale cranks look though. Just waiting to see what those go for.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Wheels are not a placebo effect. My Campagnolo Eurus provide a different ride quality than my Hed Ardennes SL or my old Rolf Prima Elan. Problem is people expect a change in components to turn them into a martian (paraphrasing Gilberto Simoni). 

Be realistic with your expectations and what you can get out of the changes. My Rolf Prima Elans allowed me to accelerate on 17% gradient very easily. No, I didn't have the same snappiness from my Eurus. On a full sprint, my Eurus are untouchable. Wicked snap to the acceleration and rock solid even in the wildest of descents (and I can't descend worth ****). Pot holes, tar/chip, crap surface don't mean anything to my Ardennes SL. They simply are super comfortable.

Lose a pound at the wheels and lose a pound on the frame, I will wager that you notice the difference on the wheels far more.


----------

